# Is Griffin Exotic Wood still in business?



## Damienw (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey all, 
I was just wondering whether anyone has had any recent dealings with Griffin Exotic Wood/whether anyone knows if they're still in business, and if so, what the quality of their wood's like? 

- i.e. is it still mostly green, or is it generally pretty dry, and whether it tends to come with issues... 


The site in question 
http://www.exoticwood.biz/index.htm


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 19, 2014)

I got an order from Griffin about 3-4 weeks ago. It depends a lot on the species. But, they are good about giving moisture content and whether something is air dried or kiln dried. Everything I have ever gotten from them has had the ends sealed. I use them for exotic pen blanks mostly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Damienw (Nov 20, 2014)

Well that's good to hear! They've got some special stuff on their site and i was fearing they'd gone bust haha


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 20, 2014)

I haven't bought anything from John (the owner) but I have sold him bulk lots of DIW pen blanks. He was very particular about the blanks not having the slightest flaw or defect, but didn't really seem to care much about figure or looks otherwise. I believe the stuff you get from him will be in very good physical condition, that's a high priority with him. He is a smaller business and his reputation is important to him....... this is my opinion base on several discussions with him.


----------

